# persone de dialog



## makktub

Buna,

in introducerea unei opere literare, unui dialog, e corect scris "persoane de dialog" pentru prezentarea personajelor?
Exemplu: 

*Persoane de dialog*
              Mirel
Anca


----------



## farscape

Fără să înțeleg prea bine contextul, aș spune "dialogul dintre personajele Mirel și Anca" sau ceva de genul "între personajele X și Y are loc următorul dialog"...

Dacă s-ar putea să ne prezinți ceva mai mult din context te-am putea ajuta mai bine 

Later,
.


----------



## makktub

Buna,

inceputul unei nuvele de Luigi Pirandello incepe asa "Persoane de dialog" X Y si apoi descrie scena unde va avea loc dialogul intre cei doi. E prezentarea personajelor. In mod simplu. Il limba italiana e asa "Persone del dialogo". Persoanele dialogului poate ar o fi o varianta mai potrivita. Ce spuneti? "persoane de dialog" mi se pare cam gol. Mersi.


----------



## farscape

_Personajele din dialog_ sau _personajele dialogului_, iar dacă e vorba de o piesă de teatru am zice _personajele din scena xxx_ (adică _actul I scena dialogului dintre X şi Y_).

N.B. Folosim termenul _personaje_ şi nu _persoane_ pentru că e vorba  despre caractere ficţionale şi nu despre persoane (oameni) într-o situaţie  reală.

f.


----------



## makktub

Autorul foloseste "persoane" si nu "personaje". si eu m-am gandit la varianta cu personajele, pentru ca e ceva ireal, fantazie. Mersi mult.


----------

